# Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren



## matrixmorpher (14. Juli 2010)

*Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich nutze Vista 64 Ultimate,
aber egal welches Betriebssystem, das Problem ist das gleiche.

Ich habe nahezu alle NfS Teile installiert.
Will ich aber Need for Speed Underground 1 installieren, habe ich nur die Auswahl es zu spielen oder zu deinstallieren. Vermutlich weil es sich mit einer Config eines anderen NfS Teils verheddert?

Wie schaffe ich es dennoch "ohne großen" Aufwand das Spiel zu installieren?


----------



## Ossus (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

Laut deiner Aussage, muss das Spiel schon installiert sein.
Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## matrixmorpher (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ganz genau, es sollte installiert sein, habe es aber noch nicht installiert.
Bei meinem Bruder auf seinem Rechner mit Win XP ist es das gleiche Problem.
Liegt wohl an Carbon oder Most Wanted. Sobald diese Spiele installiert sind, sagt er auch das Underground 1 installiert ist und lässt eine Installation nicht zu. Auch eine Installation mal andersherum funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Wincenty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

Mir ist das Problem bekannt hatte etwas ähnliches. Schmeiß mall alle NFS-Teile ab Most Wanted von der Platte (normalerweise würde es MW auch schon tun) und danach reboot und dann sollte das installieren funzen, dieses Problem hatte ich und habe es durch MW entdeckt weil als ich MW installiert hatte und danach NFS U installieren wollte das der Setup der gleiche war wie von MW. Ich habe dann mal testweise MW deinstalliert und U installiert und es klappte

ABER! Ich garantiere nicht auf Erfolg!


----------



## Galford (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

Einfach die speed.exe im Most Wanted-Ordner kurzzeitig umbenennen, danach Underground installieren, und die speed.exe von Most Wanted anschließend wieder zurückbenennen. Du brauchst kein einziges Spiel zu deinstallieren.


----------



## matrixmorpher (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

Das hört sich schon besser an. Werde es probieren.


----------



## matrixmorpher (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

genau dieses Problem hatte ich auch 
danke ich werds genauso machen.


----------



## HelgeK (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*



matrixmorpher schrieb:


> Ich nutze Vista 64 Ultimate,
> aber egal welches Betriebssystem, das Problem ist das gleiche.
> 
> Ich habe nahezu alle NfS Teile installiert.
> ...



Hallo,

Underground 1 schon installiert bekommen,evtl. kann ich ja weiter helfen


----------



## Galford (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Need for Speed Underground lässt sich nicht installieren*

Wenn er Underground im Laufe der letzten 6 Jahren immer noch nicht installiert bekommen hat, wird es ihn jetzt womöglich auch nicht mehr jucken. Außerdem war die letzte Aktivität des OP am 15.03.2014.

Ebenso ist das Problem doch identifiziert: die Speed.exe von Most Wanted.


----------

